# Kibble



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

informative ebook article on kibble from Dogs Naturally. http://go.epublish4me.com/ebook/ebook?id=10018049#/36
three pages 37 to 39


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

ound: I guess no one feeds kibble here. ?


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

I don't. And that's why!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

It requires flash, so I can't read it on my iPad.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

read it. noted it. glad I don't feed kibble.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Pixie will pick at the Wilderness kibble in the evening. It's like her little ritual. She doesn't eat much-it's like her little nosh in the evening. Of course she spits out the lifesource bits. Mig will eat those.


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

I bookmarked it til I find a way to make it bigger as I can't read it small. I do feed kibble but what I feel is a good brand plus a variety of other feed options...my dogs will not eat raw.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I can't read it on phone. Will have to check later.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> informative ebook article on kibble from Dogs Naturally. http://go.epublish4me.com/ebook/ebook?id=10018049#/36
> three pages 37 to 39


OK, the trouble with calling that article an article about "kibble" is that they are talking about ALL cooked food. They want you to feed raw. I know many people do it, and like it, but it is not happening here, and I have very good reasons for it. They don't specifically talk about canned food, but they do say that it doesn't matter WHAT cooking process is used, these chemical changes develop. Canned food is cooked and home cooked food is cooked.

I know that different people have different ideas about what they want to feed their families and their pets. I think that people should learn as much as they can about the different options, then make an informed decision. Since I can't feed raw, this article doesn't change my decision to feed the highest quality, organic kibble I can find, supplement with all sorts of healthy "people food" and make sure my dog drinks plenty of clean, fresh, filtered water.

YMMV


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

no Karen it's really referring to kibble.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Karen, I'm glad you're content with what you're feeding. I'm just trying to put this info out there. Yes the article is endorsing raw and raw is not for me either.Regarding the cooking process , this is from Sabine ... "Any influence of heat, acidity, enzymes, etc. will start breaking down proteins.

To what degree depends on how long the protein is exposed, and any meat meals are already cooked at high temps and 

under pressure before even going into the kibble "dough", only to be processed again.

Canned food that does not contain rendered meat meals is far less processed. So, now think of gently cooked food 

(home cooked) vs. harshly processed food (kibble) vs. gentler cooking methods (canned food, pasteurized food). ..

And I don't feel guilty for not feeding raw, either, to quote Sabine again. ..."Raw is great, but it's not the ideal way to feed *every* dog out there. No matter what anyone tells you - I can make that statement based on working with hundreds of dogs over the years."
I sometimes feel quilty for not homecooking . LOL I keep telling Tammy , when I retire. lol


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

krandall said:


> OK, the trouble with calling that article an article about "kibble" is that they are talking about ALL cooked food. They want you to feed raw. I know many people do it, and like it, but it is not happening here, and I have very good reasons for it. They don't specifically talk about canned food, but they do say that it doesn't matter WHAT cooking process is used, these chemical changes develop. Canned food is cooked and home cooked food is cooked.
> 
> I know that different people have different ideas about what they want to feed their families and their pets. I think that people should learn as much as they can about the different options, then make an informed decision. Since I can't feed raw, this article doesn't change my decision to feed the highest quality, organic kibble I can find, supplement with all sorts of healthy "people food" and make sure my dog drinks plenty of clean, fresh, filtered water.
> 
> YMMV


I feed Charley kibble. Acana , Blue and Origen. If I want to supplement with good healthy human food, would that include cooked chicken, veggies, etc?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Charleysmom said:


> I feed Charley kibble. Acana , Blue and Origen. If I want to supplement with good healthy human food, would that include cooked chicken, veggies, etc?


sure, as a general guideline Sabine recommends no more than ten percent of the calories in human food if you suppliment. That's not a lot , maybe thirty calories. Remember veggies need to be cooked or pureed for full benefit.


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

thanks. I'm sure Charley would love pureed brussel sprounts [email protected]!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Charleysmom said:


> I feed Charley kibble. Acana , Blue and Origen. If I want to supplement with good healthy human food, would that include cooked chicken, veggies, etc?


hi , I just noticed that you feed three kibbles. You don't mix them do you, ? because it's not recommended. If you want to feed three different ones feed them separately.


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

I usually mix two. Basically i like the ingredients in acana but dont want to give such high protein so i mix with lower protein blue or origen to lower overall protein %. So its not.good.to mix 2 foods? What do you mean give separately?


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Rosie likes my cooking better than any dog food and gnaws on carrots one a day. But we have kibble also that I mix with People food because I worry about vitimins. Of course most vitamins are gone before they are cooked and pureed, so what is the benefit of getting dog food with sprayed on vitamins. But I do feed Blue Buffalo or the Purina One in kibble. I really don't see the difference. We have been traveling lately and my hubby went and got several little Oscar dinners. Yeah they are just flavored with meat and other by-products, but Rosie loves them. I am going to have to wean her off of them now. We got home last night and she was starving for her Oscars. I mixed it with kibble and gave it to her. But I am going to start buying a high quality canned food from now own to mix with kibble. Since I only have one to feed, I guess I can feed the best I can find--need recomendations. Rosie gets quite a lot of beef and pork because we cook dinner every night, but she will not eat veggies. Lord, I raised a many dog on plain grocery store kibble and table scraps and they lived log lives. Sometimes I think we are just a little crazy about these little angels. Will read article after printing it out.


----------



## wendylee (May 28, 2012)

Having lost 2 of my beloved pugs to cancer in less than a year I have questioned everything. My big concern is the food. I always feed my dogs what I considered a high quality kibble and I keep questioning, could that have been the cause of their cancer? Raw diet does not fit well into our life style because of traveling so I've settled on ZiwiPeak which is a raw air dried food. Still so many questions, Have I made the right choice?

Dave, thanks for the information.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Well that does it. I read the article and no more Blue Buffalo. Rosie usually gets uncooked meats, so no problem there. I still worry about the vitamins. Maybe I will just get a supplement to give along with the raw meat. Still need recommendations for a good canned food for the days that we don't cook or cook a spicy food like chili. She loves cream of wheat and greek yogurt. I no longer will give her any bones as I had to pry a bone off of her tooth twice. The last time I wouldn't have noticed if she hadn't come to me for help.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Charleysmom said:


> I usually mix two. Basically i like the ingredients in acana but dont want to give such high protein so i mix with lower protein blue or origen to lower overall protein %. So its not.good.to mix 2 foods? What do you mean give separately?


no need to lower the protein content, here is the article, http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=choosing_the_right_food also look in the articles there called ... "is too much protein harmful" Generally , unless you dog has certain health problems , there's no such thing as too much protein.


----------

